# My First Pair Of Pigeons



## mich537 (Jan 15, 2010)

hey..jus thought i would share the pics of the first pigeons that i had..i had them only for 4 months..after that i had to give them away as we had to shift to my present location.Now i own jus 2 piggies,both suffering from pmv..now realising what real bird care is..but m loving it..hope they make through...they r doing fine at the moment thanks to this great forum


----------



## mich537 (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## mich537 (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## mich537 (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## mich537 (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## mich537 (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## mich537 (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## mich537 (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## mich537 (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful birds  Hope they recover quickly!


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Mich,
Nice birds  Good luck with them Peace.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Beautiful birds!


----------

